# Lamb



## debodun (Nov 20, 2014)

I love lamb and just bought some cubed pieces. Now I don't like to see any pink in my meat, but also don't want to reduce this relatively expensive meat into charcoal briquettes. Can I bake it wrapped in foil with marinade to prevent charring? What temperature and for how long? Any other advice on baking lamb?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

Q: How was the lamb?
A: Not Baaaaaad!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 20, 2014)

Hate Lamb!  Too cute to kill and eat.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

I love lamb with mint sauce..Yums..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 20, 2014)

I`ve never cooked lamb-my mom didn`t care for it so it wasn`t something I ever had growing up. But about 30 years ago,our daughter raised a lamb for 4H. That lamb became just another of our pets-ate dog food and everything lol. When it came time to auction "Lambchop" off at the fair,we were all devastated. Hubby tried to buy her but they said the only she could leave there was in packages. That did it for us-her next project was dairy goats-they don`t get slaughtered. Needless to say,none of us have so much as considered eating lamb since then...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

We broil or bbq, don't mind a touch of pink in there though.  How about using a crock pot, that will cook it through, while keeping it tender and not char it.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol..I once bought a tiny goat kid from a passer by..who said he was going to eat him if he couldn't sell him..

I paid the princely sum of £10..and let him go in the orchard..he used to jump the fence and go play with the cows over the field..

The farmer said it was ok..After about 2 years..I was cutting the grass down in the orchard...and something that looked like the front cover of a Denis Wheatley book confronted me...butted my ass...

I used to have to go in the orchard with the dustbin lid...a loaf of wholemeal bread...and some good running shoes after that!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2014)

Love lamb, but never cooked "cubes". Roast leg of lamb or broiled lamb chops are all I can do.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

Minced lamb is good for shepherd's pie..spicy koftas...


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Minced lamb is good for shepherd's pie..spicy koftas...



That's why it's called Shepard's pie..lamb. If it don't have lamb it 'taint.

I cook it till its just a hint of pink. In pan atop stove or in broiler like veal cutlet.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

debodun said:


> I love lamb and just bought some cubed pieces. Now I don't like to see any pink in my meat, but also don't want to reduce this relatively expensive meat into charcoal briquettes. Can I bake it wrapped in foil with marinade to prevent charring? What temperature and for how long? Any other advice on baking lamb?



I usually make a lamb curry with cubed lamb.. It's so flavorful and when you make a curry yourself you can control the heat.  The lamb is also very tender.


----------

